

Who is working on Etherpad V2? Smart documents? - lyime

I was just looking at the "An incomplete list of HN collaborative Google Docs/Spreadsheets" thread (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2772398). Is it me or it just feels like Google Docs not a good tool for collaborating with a large group of people.<p>I am thinking on the lines of the simplicity of Etherpad and some of the powers of git/github. I really like how you can see the network of forks and how some forks take off.<p>Few problems.<p>- It's hard to see what has changed over time.<p>- How do I see the power contributors?<p>- Easy to consume different types of documents. Spreadsheets vs graphs vs text only.<p>- Smarter documents. Right now all documents are fairly dumb. What if I want to add something like smart sections? For example: Incomplete areas/Need more work sections in a document. I should be able to tag different areas in a document and quickly see all the incomplete areas in one without having to do any extra work. It also makes it easier pick out information from large documents.<p>Thoughts?
======
inportb
This looks promising: <https://github.com/Pita/etherpad-lite>

